# proficiency exam



## desertsteph65 (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anyone had trouble with the proficiency exam? I took it this afternoon and spent the full time on it, only to hit submit and saying yes to the verification box and the screen went to a faded color, the time went back to 3:30 and the thinking symbol just went round and round for over 20 minutes. It never graded the exam. I am not a happy coder right now.


----------



## vimenchaca (Nov 8, 2013)

I took the exam on the 30th of October and did not encounter any problems.  It generated a score right away.  There were a lot of problems with the online exam since October 1st.  Your experience may be a residual of that or just a lack of bandwidth to accommodate the interest in the exam at this time.
Good luck.


----------



## desertsteph65 (Nov 8, 2013)

Will i have to retake or will aapc be able to find my score?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 8, 2013)

You should use the contact feature on this website and send them an e-mail or call on Monday.  They will be able to assist you, They were more than wonderful when I called and took care of everything I needed.


----------



## VintageMom (Nov 10, 2013)

Took the test on 3nov & had no problems with it.


----------



## mssalemny (Nov 11, 2013)

I took it about 2 weeks ago and had no issues


----------

